# Frozen Bay



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

My dad lives in Lower township CM.
He said the bay was frozen. He was telling me that the ice is the 
reason there are no large fishing piers on the bay. He also told me some idiot a few years back tried to walk across the frozen bay.
The Coast Guard helicopter picked him up. Ya gotta be nuts to walk on frozen saltwater.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I dont know if ice is the only reason there arent any piers in that area, although I'm not exactly sure where you're talking about. I do know that Barnegat bay is just about completely frozen across. Went over from work Thurs. to take some pics. This really doesn't happen every winter. Hurry up Spring!


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

my dad lives down in the Villas, between DelHaven and Town Bank. He was telling me the ice will form around the pilings
and when it starts to break up it starts beating up against the pier. Now it doesn't freeze like this every winter but at least a 
few times in several years.

He tells me storys about how clean
the bay was when he was a kid. It's starting to get cleaner with
manufacturing going over seas. Croaker are back in the bay.
We should all do what we can as individuals to keep our waters
clean. (just a wish)


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*DELAWARE BAY*

MOST OF THE ICE HAS CLEARED.MAURICE RIVER STILL HAS A LOT OF ICE IN THE RIVER . EAST POINT SOUTH TO CAPE MAY ,SMALL PIECES OF ICE STILL FLOATING SOUTH.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

No offense, and I was guilty myself [politely informed by the elders of the board] that if you post in caps, you are yelling at everyone. Just FYI.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, but that's how us Yankees talk....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Even the Chesapeake has been in bad shape. They've been running icebreakers up and down its length because of ships that have been locked in the ice.

There were parts of the bay where it was literally iced all the way across. A pair of foxes were seen trotting across the mouth of the Potomac a few weeks ago--a six-mile hike!

I feel sorry for anyone with a pier out in this mess. They're being cracked up right and left.


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

*bay ice*

sorry did not know .BUT IF I WAS YELLING MY BARK IS WORST THAN THE BITE. FALSE TEETH.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

This has been the coldest winter in ten years! Just when I think the greenhouse effect is finally paying off....

A trick they use in Jersey (and probably other areas) is to hammer wooden pilings into the bay bottom thick end first. That way when the tide pushes the ice up, it doesn't pull the piling up with it... There use to be a long wooden pier on the bay in the Cape May area many years ago, but it collapsed. Don't know the exact reason, but I remember Lou Rodia writing about it.... 

Its Chilly in Philly once again. Another Arctic blast came through last night, dropping temps 20 - 25 degrees in just one day. The ice was just starting to break up on the Schuylkill and Delaware Rivers from the month-long blast in January....

Gawd I hope Spring comes soon!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Its not that bad*

Compared to last year;last year was colder.This is a cold winter but atleast we has some warm days this winter.Last winter we didn't see any ice thaw till the 2nd-3rd week of March.As long as we keep getting warmer weather the ice will diapear within a few weeks.


----------

